# vintage pioneer C-6000



## mountaindew

I purchased one of these stereos cheap.The radio works,I just need a needle for the turntable.Its in pretty good shape.Would anyone know what something like this is worth


----------



## event horizon

I can't really tell you what something like that is worth & if other people are honest they'd be forced to say the same thing  It's worth whatever someone is willing to give you for it, assuming you were going to sell it. A collector of oldish equipment would obviously be willing to pay more than joe average.

I used to pick up much more modern hifi seperates from car boot sales & repair & sell them, still got a load of kit sitting here doing nothing. I doubt if i'd get a lot even if i advertised them all on ebay :rofl2: That's life..


----------



## Maralyn45

amazing picsss....


----------



## Osage_Winter

mountaindew said:


> I purchased one of these stereos cheap.The radio works,I just need a needle for the turntable.Its in pretty good shape.Would anyone know what something like this is worth


Wow -- now THAT'S some vintage stuff...especially with those legs the unit stands on!

I actually had something similar to this thing (can't remember the brand) that my father had picked up for me when I was young; we put it in the basement, but it was this huge box floor-sitting thing with two big speakers to the left and right, a turntable built in and an AM/FM tuner with all sorts of huge silver knobs -- as I said, very similar to what is posted here. I think it even had an 8 track player...

Used it for having friends over and doing birthday parties in the basement and stuff...wow, bringing back memories!


----------



## bambino

Cool find!:T I just picked up my father inlaws early 1970's Pioneer direct drive turntable for repair, i had a hard time returning it to him:devil:, it's one solid unit, and now that it's fixed and calibrated it sounds awesome!


----------



## ojojunkie

Nice ! that's a great catched.. very good condition and unique combination... I can't tell the price but pretty sure it cost more than what i thought of...


----------



## mjcmt

That piece is missing the unusual connectors for the speakers to screw to. You will have to stick the wires in the slots otherwise. Those connectors show up on eBay from time to time as they were used on there early '70 receivers. 
The TT doesn't look like much, but I believe that is an Ortofon arm on it. Pretty nice arm. Pioneer used that arm on their other vintage TTs. In fact maybe you could take the TT out and instal it in a custom plinth made from the cabinet. The receiver portion doesn't look like anything special.
All in all it isn't worth too much, but you never know what someone is willing to pay if they want it. I'd say $50-75.


----------

